# Sound Off (Introduction Thread)



## NorCal

I have always been curious to see who my fellow veterans are on EMT Life. I have five generations of military in my family and I have a huge affinity for veterans.

So please take the time to sound off and introduce yourselves:

Screen Name:
Military Branch:
Military Occupation:
Dates of Service:
Military Service Tours:


NorCal
US Air Force/ Special Operations Command
Security Forces (MP)
2001-2007
Operation Iraqi Freedom Combat Veteran
FOB Kirkuk, Iraq. (2004)


----------



## mycrofft

A related and more anonymous thread: DO NOT get mired n the gun thing!
http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=14014
Since I have stated this all before (no anonymity issue):

*USAF '75-'79*: Fire Protection Spec, (rescueman, dispatch, strutural/flightline ffighter)
*Air Nat Guard, '80-97* (Med tech with TAC-RECON group's tactical clinic, Med tech with Aersopace Rescue Group' tactical hospital, commissioned '87 and retired as Maj/O4 ).
No combat tours, federally activated '91 OPERATION DESERT STORM, served in CONUS.
ANCILLARY DUTIES: Unit disaster preparedness officer; unit mobility manager; unit ambulance manager; unit training NCO; senior NCO at an urban geographically separated operating location; planned and executed support for field exercises, deployed excercises '85-96.


----------



## 325Medic

325Medic.
U.S. Army, 2nd Batt,325 A.I.R., Ft. Bragg N.C. (assigned to HHC / attached to Bco. as senior line medic / stent with LRS platoon as line medic).
91B1P (Paratrooper / medic).
93-98
4 months in Saudi Arabia in 97 / post Khobar Towers bombing (was not @ bombing but did see the results).

325.


----------



## Trezmaniandevil

*Sounding back*

Rick Tresnak
USARMY 91B20 Combat Medic
Walter Reed AMC
09/1987- 09/1990

1/133rd Infantry
09/1990-09/2004


----------



## WhiskeySix5

WhiskeySix5
US Army 1986-1993
91BW1P
Operation Golden Pheasant - Honduras 88
Operation Just Cause - Panama 89
Operation Desert Shield / Storm Iraq 90-91
Operation Provide Comfort Iraq 91


----------



## RipCity

RipCity
US Army 2005-2009
68W10
2-2 Stryker Cav
Baghdad/Baqubah Iraq


----------



## DPM

DPM
British Army
Intelligence
2003-2011
Op Telic (Iraq, Al Amarah and Basra, '05 and '06)
Op Banner (Northern Ireland '07)
Op Herrick (Afghanistan, Helmand '08 and '10)
TF 151 (Somila / Pirates / Floating around in the ocean, '11)


----------



## AlphaButch

Alphabutch
USAR
MI (ABN)
92-00


----------



## ffemt8978

ffemt8978
USN
Nuclear Machinist Mate/Radiolgical Controls
1988-1997
Operation Just Cause
Counter narcotics off of Columbia
Operation Desert Shield / Desert Storm
Operation Southern Watch

Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid

Corky
US Army
13F Forward Observer / Fire Support Specialist
1987 - 1990
Hanau Germany 
2/6FA     recommisioned as     4/82FA


----------



## EMT11KDL

Emt11kdl
us army
68w
2010-current


----------



## 911bru

---
5 year army veteran
OEF 2008


----------



## Handsome Robb

You all probably hear it a million times but thank you for your service to our country.


----------



## 911bru

We appreciate it. I lived in a hippie state, where they protest
Outside of the military bases frequently. 

Served my country
Now with hardwork and a little luck
I can serve my community.


----------



## RocketMedic

Rocketmedic
US Army, "Old Ironsides", 3-41 IN 1/1AD, Fort Bliss, TX
Deployed to OIF 09-10 Hawijah Province (near Kirkuk).
68W10, paramedic
Was an infantry medic with 1-37AR 1/1AD with 2/B/1-37, CMB and stuff.
Currently waiting for terminal leave to start at the end of the year...


----------



## airbornePATRIOT76

I was never a medic in the military. I worked as a firefighter / EMT-I in Savannah, Georgia before I enlisted. In the Army I was an 11B in the 82nd ABN DIV. Now I am out and back in school to get my EMT back since everything expired while I was doing the infantry thing and couldn't do continuing ed.


----------



## 325Medic

airbornePATRIOT76 said:


> I was never a medic in the military. I worked as a firefighter / EMT-I in Savannah, Georgia before I enlisted. In the Army I was an 11B in the 82nd ABN DIV. Now I am out and back in school to get my EMT back since everything expired while I was doing the infantry thing and couldn't do continuing ed.



Where @ in the deuce were you?

325.


----------



## airbornePATRIOT76

I was in 2/505. 3rd BCT. What brigade is 325, 2nd?


----------



## 325Medic

airbornePATRIOT76 said:


> I was in 2/505. 3rd BCT. What brigade is 325, 2nd?



Yep. 2nd BCT. Back in the mid 90's there was not BCT's though. Things have changed brother. Thanks for serving also. I miss my 11B bros. / I was their medic / for Bco.2/325.

325.


----------



## airbornePATRIOT76

I appreciate it and thanks as well, you were doing it before I was. I'm sure things have changed alot since then. I was there from 07 till recently and it changed alot just in that amount of time. Went to Iraq in 08 and now Im looking at trying to get back overseas in some capacity.


----------



## Justice

Us Army
98W/68W (Combat Medic/Health Care Specialist)
Served Feb 2005- Feb 2009 active, Still in the IRR
Served Border Patrol missions and overseas, dont like to think about it dont like to talk about.

RIP to fallen brothers and sisters


----------



## YodaMedic

Yodamedic
US ARMY
68W20
2006-present
09-10, 1-17 INF, OEF, RC South


----------



## Hemostatic

Hemostatic
US Army Reserves
68W
2009 - present
'10 - '11 OEF, Route Clearance, RC South


----------



## DPM

Hemostatic said:


> Hemostatic
> US Army Reserves
> 68W
> 2009 - present
> '10 - '11 OEF, Route Clearance, RC South



TF Paladin?


----------



## RocketMedic

YodaMedic said:


> Yodamedic
> US ARMY
> 68W20
> 2006-present
> 09-10, 1-17 INF, OEF, RC South



Oooo, someone drank the NCO koolaid. I'm an E4 with short timers myself.


----------



## Hemostatic

DPM said:


> TF Paladin?



We fell under them somewhere up the chain of command. Didn't really have a lot of affect on us at the company level. 




DPM said:


> Op Herrick (Afghanistan, Helmand '08 and '10)



We were just down the road from you. We ran missions out of FOB Wilson (which has since been renamed for "cultural sensitivity"  :glare: )


----------



## MNCROB

MNCROB
Army National Guard and US NAVY
ANG: 1988-1990, USN: 1990-2010
ANG:63B LWVM, USN: Weapons Tech, and Mineman 
(retired as a Chief Petty Officer)
Operation Desert Storm
Operation Provide Comfort
Operation Provide Southern Watch
Operation Deny Flight
Operation Iraqi Freedom
Operation Enduring Freedom
Operation Focus Ardent Remedy


----------



## MotoMan

MotoMan
United States Marine Corps
0341/Infantry/Mortarman
2003-2006
Operation Iraqi Freedom II
Fallujah 2004


----------



## Talonrazor

*Talonrazor*
Alaska Army National Guard
_68W - Combat Medic _
HHT, 1/297th Cavalry R&S
Joint Base Elmendorf-Ft. Richardson, Alaska
September 15th, 2009 - Present

Unit got taken off deployment list right before I was to go. Scheduled to deploy to Mongolia for a training mission with Mongolian special operations unit late this year.


----------



## Devil doc

Devil doc
USN corpsman
2 nd battalion 1 st marines 
08- present
Just returned from Korea


----------



## airbornemedic11

*Greetings from Iraq*

Airbornemedic11
US Army
68W 
2006-2011
OIF, FOBs Kalsu, Echo and Delta with 3/3ID and 3rd ACR.




_*And on the 8th day God created the paratrooper, *_
_*and Hell cried "Airborne."*_


----------



## DPM

Hemostatic said:


> We fell under them somewhere up the chain of command. Didn't really have a lot of affect on us at the company level.



When ever we came across you guys we made a point of handing out foam ear plugs. We didn't want you to go deaf if one of those devices detonated on you!!


----------



## RustyShackleford

RustyShackleford

Canadian Recce/Recon
2002-2010
OEF/Op Medusa/Battle for Sperwan Ghar
Spent most of my time in the Zhari district in Kandahar which I am sure many 10th MTN and Marines are used to since 2007
Went to college after leaving the military to be a paramedic.
Looking to maybe do some contract work in Afghanistan or possibly join the reserves and take a break from civilian EMS and do some mentor work before we pull out in 2014.

Any contractors can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.


----------



## joeshmoe

Joeshmoe

Marine Corps 

Field Radio Operator (MOS 2531)

1993-1997

Basically put up with 4 years of stupid f*ck f*ck games and Marine Corps bullsh*t, except for Operation United Shield where they let us off the leash for a short time in Mogadishu Somalia.


----------



## TheMidnightPhilosopher

*What Up*

-Navy

-Corpsman (8404, 90ET)

-AD (98-Current)

-Duty Stations: California, D.C., Virginia.


----------



## googoodan

googoodan

US Army 
88M (don't laugh)
Germany 2003-2009
Ft. Lewis, WA 2009-2010
Reserves 2011-present
In 68W MOS-T right now

Combat tours
Iraq Nov 2003- Mar 2004 (Speicher)
Iraq Mar 2005- Feb 2006 (Balad)
Iraq July 2007- Oct 2008 (Taji)
Iraq Aug 2009- Jun 2010 (Q-West)


----------



## BSE

Screen Name: BSE
Military Branch: USAF
Military Occupation: IDMT/Paramedic
Dates of Service: 1993-present (out soon)
Military Service Tours: OIF, OEF, various others


----------



## Walter Sobchak

2001-2008, Army 37F PsyOp dude, 3 x OIF (03,04,06-07) Camp Slayer, Tikrit, IZ,Yusifiyah/Mahmudiah/Lutifiyah


----------



## Lightlife

USAF 1978-1998 (NREMT 85-91)
- GLCM initial cadre alternate tactical medic RAF Greenham Common, UK 1983-1987
- Special Agent/EMT Desert Shield/Storm/Calm Al Kharj AB, KSA 1990-91
- IFOR Croatia & Bosnia 1996

Just started the EMT-B course again to recertify


----------



## WyoRecast

Old thread, but dang, it's nice to see that there are other infantrymen on here.

I enlisted May 2001 and ETSd May 2015.
11B30
Mostly Co B, 2/502, 101st, 2001-2005 (also 1/187 inf): weapons squad AG (ya'll know this job suuucks), 240 gunner/team leader, rifleman, and grenadier
Oregon Army National Guard, 2006-2007 (it offered a "try one" period during IRR), Co E, 1/162, 41st Infantry Brigade: rifleman
USAR 2007-2015 (reenlisted for the 15k it offered at the time), 414th infantry, Ft. Lewis (now it's JBLM): Instructor

x3 deployments OCONUS, x2 CONUS (Katrina and a BCT cycle at Ft. Sill).  
Afghanistan - Shah-i-Kot (during Anaconda, 2002) and also near Kandahar (2008).


----------



## DocShierling904

Screen Name: DocShierling904
Military Branch: Navy
Military Occupation: Hospital Corpsman 
Dates of Service: 1995 to 2005
Military Service Tours: GWOT: USS JFK CV-67 Flight Deck 2000 thru 2003, EMU-10 Camp Lemonier, Djibouti. Attached to EOD as well Base EMS.


----------



## HardKnocks

Hard Knocks
Branch: Alphabet Govt Agency
1987-2011
OCONUS 10yrs continuous...
Successfully completed the USA 18B Q Course as a Civ. then assigned as a member of an ODA
Partially recovered from Spinal injury OCONUS and Retired from G-Service.
Practicing Wilderness/Dirt Medicine since 1987, EMT-B working on a P. (delayed due to no licensing available OCONUS lol)

Btw, I'd do it over again in a Heartbeat


----------



## CCCSD

what 18 class were you in?


----------



## HardKnocks

PM sent


----------



## RocketMedic

HardKnocks said:


> Hard Knocks
> Branch: Alphabet Govt Agency
> 1987-2011
> OCONUS 10yrs continuous...
> Successfully completed the USA 18B Q Course as a Civ. then assigned as a member of an ODA
> Partially recovered from Spinal injury OCONUS and Retired from G-Service.
> Practicing Wilderness/Dirt Medicine since 1987, EMT-B working on a P. (delayed due to no licensing available OCONUS lol)
> 
> Btw, I'd do it over again in a Heartbeat



Sounds super fake.


----------

